# Driver heel strikes



## turkish (Mar 9, 2017)

Really struggling to find the middle of the face right now.... and can't hit out the toe for love nor money. Coach has given me a ton of impact tape and getting me to try and miss the ball which helps me get centre and tow strikes but getting frustrated I'm not able to put the face exactly where I want it on the ball. When I slow it down I can do it but as soon as I go normal speed it's like centrifugal force pulls my hands out slightly.

Any other drills to work on?


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 9, 2017)

Stu any tape left over, can I have it please , got some intricate paint work to do.


----------



## Robster59 (Mar 9, 2017)

Look at the back of the ball about about 20-25 past (as a clock face) rather than quarter past.  That sometimes helps. 
Have you slowed down your swing to less than a blur?


----------



## williamalex1 (Mar 10, 2017)

Robster59 said:



			Look at the back of the ball about about 20-25 past (as a clock face) rather than quarter past.  That sometimes helps. 
Have you slowed down your swing to less than a blur? 

Click to expand...


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Mar 10, 2017)

When this happens to me it because, at the beginning of the downswing, I throw my right shoulder onto the outside, coming across the ball from out to in. The result is a pull. Or slice with no power. It's the most natural move to make from the top, you see lots of beginners doing it, & you have to consciously hold back the right shoulder when swinging down.


----------



## turkish (Mar 10, 2017)

Maninblack4612 said:



			When this happens to me it because, at the beginning of the downswing, I throw my right shoulder onto the outside, coming across the ball from out to in. The result is a pull. Or slice with no power. It's the most natural move to make from the top, you see lots of beginners doing it, & you have to consciously hold back the right shoulder when swinging down.
		
Click to expand...

Well this was always my thoughts too maninblack and I thought this was what was happening but the coach videod me and also put a tube down the line(which I was missing so impossible to be out to in) and it shows I do have an in to out swing path.

What's actually happening is my hands are coming away from my body too much- I struggle to keep them tight to my body when I swing at full pace (about 98-100 mph recently)


----------



## Coffey (Mar 10, 2017)

I had this exact issue and during a lesson i hit absolutely 0 out of the centre and toe. About 20 balls were from the heel, even when i lined the ball up with the toe.

Try and keep your right elbow close by your side and make sure you are not reaching for the ball. Also make sure that your weight is not all on your toes so that you are falling forward during your downswing.


----------



## turkish (Mar 10, 2017)

Coffey said:



			I had this exact issue and during a lesson i hit absolutely 0 out of the centre and toe. About 20 balls were from the heel, even when i lined the ball up with the toe.

Try and keep your right elbow close by your side and make sure you are not reaching for the ball. Also make sure that your weight is not all on your toes so that you are falling forward during your downswing.
		
Click to expand...

My coach been saying have weight feeling balanced on balls of the feet? Think he thinks if too far back in heels at address then in backswing you're likely to do opposite in downswing and early extend? He did say my posture is good throughout the swing right enough.

The right elbow thing I will try as that makes sense.

Thing is a can see definite improvement in my driving it's just solely strike on face that's costing me- on good ones I'm hitting 255-265(spinning at 2300-2800) which is up from 220-230 a month ago before I started the lessons when they were high and spinny.


----------



## DRW (Mar 10, 2017)

turkish said:



			What's actually happening is my hands are coming away from my body too much- I struggle to keep them tight to my body when I swing at full pace (about 98-100 mph recently)
		
Click to expand...

I have this on my normal swing but have learnt how to play with it and can hit from the face anywhere depending on the day, I also have high hands at impact as well, which I assume is part of the result to get the club back on the ball.

I normally only get the really bad low heel strike(sometimes only hit part of the ball on the edge) when I try to hit the ball a few mphs faster than normal, and I think it is probably swinging far to hard from the top and getting the hands even further from the body.

On days when my tempo is not great, I try to say slow slow slow as I swing and try to mishit the ball toe side(just thinking about it whilst swinging), normally has two effects slows down the swing and gets a better strike. Maybe give it a go.


----------



## turkish (Mar 10, 2017)

Thanks... I went out on my lunch and practiced the elbow being tight but it resulted in my dropkicking hooks a lot of my shots so I think I need to just keep practicing and getting an in between of those 2 extremes.

I think maybe some kind of gate drill could maybe help... and yeah Darren it is worse when my tempo aint as good so think combining come kind of gate drill starting really slow then increasing speed gradually could work.


----------



## Coffey (Mar 10, 2017)

It really is a tough one to crack- It was driving me absolutely insane. I ended up spending about Â£30 in the driving range one week going every night just working on my strike with a driver and I finally managed to crack it. It really is revolutionary when you find out what is causing it.

My driving has went from being my worst shot to my best shot so you can definitely fix it.

I also found that I was keeping my body too rigid and not feeling relaxed during my swing. Once I loosened up and just swung the club it helped a lot.


----------



## turkish (Mar 10, 2017)

Funny you should say that Coffey I just watched a revolution golf video with Jim McLean and he said the exact same thing- tension is a major cause of it and probably something I am guilty of too much so another thing to work on.

as bad as my strike can be I am seeing real progress in my driving after the 3 recent lessons so it is encouraging and I am becoming more confident. If I can dial in my strike a bit better I think my driving will be pretty solid.


----------

